# Stört euch das lange emergen nicht auch?

## Linuxstrolch

Hab mal (wieder) ne vielleicht etwas blöde Frage. Und zwar ob es euch nicht auch nervt, dass die ganzen Pakete von Portage alle extra kompiliert werden.

Das lohnt doch bei Programmen wie K3B usw. gar nicht. Ich hab für's emergen von Firefox ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, was bringt mir das?

Wollt einfach mal hören wie ihr das seht, ohne damit etwas gegen Gentoo sagen zu wollen, denn davon hab ich zu wenig Ahnung.

----------

## Lenz

Nö.

----------

## Sonic Lux

nein

wenn es dich stört verwende binärpakete oder wechsel die distribution

----------

## kleinerfreak

Nein, das nervt kein bisschen... Denn das ist ja eigentlich das Feature was Gentoo ausmacht, oder?

Wenn du nicht selber kompilieren willst, kannst du doch auch Debian oder wasweißich benutzen... Wenn du wirklich Gentoo willst, solltest du auf jeden Fall selber kompilieren, weil sonst einer der größten Vorteile dieser Distri verloren gehen... Wenn du selber kompilierst, dann hast du die Kontrolle über alles und kannst optimieren so viel du willst...

MfG

kleinerfreak

----------

## Mindphaser

Ganz einfach: Wenn dir das Compilieren zu lange dauert und du es eh für unnötig hälst, ist Gentoo keine Distribution für dich. Versuchs mal mit Fedora, oder (nein ich möchte dich damit jetzt nicht beleidigen) SUSE.

----------

## m.b.j.

nein 

(mach doch demnächst nen poll draus!)

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm naja mit dem emerge Befehl wird ja erstmal automatisch kompiliert, da kann ich ja nicht genau einstellen was ich haben will.

Zu den Binärpaketen: WIe meinst du das, mit Portage kann ich die doch nicht auswählen, oder? Du meinst ich sollte sie dann alle selber aus dem Netz zusammen suchen und dann nur noch installieren. Oder wie. Wüsste jedenfalls gar nicht, das es schon Gentoo Binärpakete gibt.

Aber nochmal zu meinem Beispiel mit K3B oder Firefox. Bringt euch das so viel Performance, das ihr sagt es lohnt sich für Firefox ne halbe Stunde zu kompilieren, als es in etwa 5 oder 3 Minuten zu machen?

Und bei Debian will ich eigentlich nicht bleiben. Dieses Portage gefällt mir ansonsten sehr gut. Aber am meisten gefällt mir mittlerweile die Installation von Gentoo, da man da ja wirklich nur das installiert, was man auch braucht. Und das hochfahren war so schnell wie bei bisher noch keiner DIstri die ich ausprobiert hab. Daher überleg ich im Moment lang ob es das richtige für mich ist. Und was ich bisher über die USE-Flags gelesen habe war auch ganz nett, dass ich z. B. bei KDE nicht die USE-Flags für GNOME mit installieren muss hört sich gut an. Aber so wirklich was verstehen tu ich davon noch nicht.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Nö.

 

nö++

----------

## Louisdor

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Zu den Binärpaketen: WIe meinst du das, mit Portage kann ich die doch nicht auswählen, oder? Du meinst ich sollte sie dann alle selber aus dem Netz zusammen suchen und dann nur noch installieren. Oder wie. Wüsste jedenfalls gar nicht, das es schon Gentoo Binärpakete gibt.

 

```
root@gentoo: ~ # emerge search firefox

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  net-www/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 31,920 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description: The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1

*  net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 8,031 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox

      Description: The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1

root@gentoo: ~ #
```

```
root@gentoo: ~ # emerge -tv mozilla-firefox-bin

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0  -gnome 8,031 kB 

Total size of downloads: 8,031 kB

root@gentoo: ~ # 

```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ganz verstehen tu ich das nicht was du mir mit deinem Code zeigen willst. Kann man mit Portage auch direkt nur Binaries installieren?

----------

## z4Rilla

auch hier nein

Man kann ja zwischendurch auch was anderes machen.

Und das die Pakete in den sourcen vorliegen steigert nicht nur die performance.

Ich (kein DSL  :Crying or Very sad: ) kann mit anderen leuten die auch kein DSL haben distfiles austauschen obwohl die zb. AMD64 haben...

Mal abgesehen davon wäre es wohl ein immenser aufwand fürs Gentoo Team für jedes (!) Paket auf jeder Plattform(!) ein Bin-packet zur Verfügung zu stellen...

----------

## Deever

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ganz verstehen tu ich das nicht was du mir mit deinem Code zeigen willst.

 Ist jetzt nicht als Flame gemeint, aber wieso bleibst du nicht bei Debian? Und wenn nicht Debian, was gefällt dir an Slackware nicht?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## amne

Sobald irgendwas länger als 10 Sekunden dauert hab ich sowieso keine Lust vor der Konsole darauf zu warten. Insofern ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob das Zeug jetzt durch den Kompilierwolf gedreht wird oder nicht. Früher oder später komm ich wieder mal vorbei und dann ists fertig.

----------

## wam23

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ganz verstehen tu ich das nicht was du mir mit deinem Code zeigen willst. Kann man mit Portage auch direkt nur Binaries installieren?

 

mit 

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin 
```

kannst du dir das binäre package von firefox installieren. ist wesentlich schneller als neukompilieren  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm ich bin ja eigentlich nicht richtig bei Debain. Und hab es bisher immer nur so einen halben Tag drauf gehabt. Aber da gefällt mir schon die Installation nicht so richtig. Ist so schwer da als Leihe nur das auszuwählen was man wirklich braucht. Und ich würd dort bei der Installation auch lieber direkt den Kernel selber kompilieren. 

Und Slackware kenne ich noch nicht, aber da sagt mir schon die Homepage so überhaupt nicht zu.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *wam23 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Ganz verstehen tu ich das nicht was du mir mit deinem Code zeigen willst. Kann man mit Portage auch direkt nur Binaries installieren? 
> 
> mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also liegt dort doch nen vorkompiliertes Paket zur Verfügung. Und vorkompilierte Pakete sind doch Binärpakete, oder hab ich da mal wieder was gewaltig missverstanden?

----------

## Shagrath

Wer Gentoo nutzt und sich am kompilieren aufhängt, kann genausogut als Großkapitalist/Lobbyist freiwillig nach Viatnam ziehen..

----------

## Mindphaser

Du hast richtig verstanden

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Shagrath wrote:*   

> Wer Gentoo nutzt und sich am kompilieren aufhängt, kann genausogut als Großkapitalist/Lobbyist freiwillig nach Viatnam ziehen..

 

Och Mensch! Ich versuche doch nur zu verstehen und will hier was lernen, aber nichts über den Vietnam, dafür hab ich ja schon Vietcong durchgezockt  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Leihe

 

the word is: LAIE

 *Quote:*   

> Und Slackware kenne ich noch nicht, aber da sagt mir schon die 
> 
> Homepage so überhaupt nicht zu.

 

@strolch: bewertest du schon wieder nach aussehen????

ich kann mich an den langen OT thread erinnern, wo wir dir alle von gentoo abgeraten haben >> und jetzt sowas...

btw: was soll die frage, ob uns das compilen stört? wären wir sonst hier bei gentoo??

schau dir wirklich mal ubuntu an! (hat ein sehr schönes logo und eine schöne website!)

ciao

----------

## Dr_Pepper

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm naja mit dem emerge Befehl wird ja erstmal automatisch kompiliert, da kann ich ja nicht genau einstellen was ich haben will.

 

[x] Du hast Gentoo/Portage nicht wirklich verstanden!

Als Lektüre empfehle ich Dir:

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Teetante

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm naja mit dem emerge Befehl wird ja erstmal automatisch kompiliert, da kann ich ja nicht genau einstellen was ich haben will.

 

Genau dafür existieren USE-Flags (Schau Dir mal Deine /etc/make.conf oder /etc/portage/package.use an).

Wirf des weiteren am besten nochmal einen Blick auf das Gentoo Handbuch (USE-Flags).

Es geht bei Gentoo meiner Meinung nach gerade nicht nur um das Kompilieren weil dadurch alles "magisch" einfach so schneller wird. 

Gentoo bedeutet meiner Meinung nach vor allem, daß das System genau das installiert, was ich möchte. Es wird in der Standard Installation eben _kein_ Webserver oder was weiss ich was installiert, sondern ein Basissystem. Wenn ich dann irgendetwas haben möchte wie einen WindowManager oder so, unterstützt Portage mich dabei indem es sich um Abhängigkeiten kümmert. 

Genu hier liegt der grösste Vorteil von Gentoo, das System verhält sich wie ein sehr sehr guter Handlanger. 

Es steht Dir nicht im Weg, aber reicht Dir immer das Richtige Werkzeug zur gerade fälligen Arbeit.

EDIT: "nicht" eingesetzt, damit der Post endlich ein wenig sinnvoll wird...

----------

## Anarcho

Bist du nicht der Knilch der UNBEDINGT gentoo drauf haben wollte, nichts verstanden hat und nur mist geschrieben hat?

Mir scheint es wirklich so als wenn du nur mal irgendwo gehört hast:

"Bohar, der benutzt Gentoo, der ist krass" und dann gedacht hast: das will ich auch, ohne vorher nachzusehen was gentoo überhaupt ist. 

Es geht hier ja gerade darum, das gentoo KEINE binärdistri ist.

So kann jeder (gesteuer über die USE-Flags) sehr einfach für sich entscheiden welche funktionen ein Programm haben soll. 

Du solltest dir also wirklich nochmal gedanken über das machen, was du wirklich willst...

----------

## Shagrath

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  *Shagrath wrote:*   Wer Gentoo nutzt und sich am kompilieren aufhängt, kann genausogut als Großkapitalist/Lobbyist freiwillig nach Viatnam ziehen.. 
> 
> Och Mensch! Ich versuche doch nur zu verstehen und will hier was lernen, aber nichts über den Vietnam, dafür hab ich ja schon Vietcong durchgezockt 

 Durchaus verständlich, aber kompilieren ist bei Gentoo ein absolut gängiger, ja zwingender Prozess. Ansonsten nutzt man garnicht das was Gentoo ausmacht, bzw. was es so flexibel macht  :Smile: . Genausogut könnte man als Debianer auch darauf bestehen alles selbst zu kompilieren(ohne apt-build). 

Wer mit Gentoo also glücklich werden will, sollte über die Arbeits- bzw. Schulzeit hinweg den Rechner laufen lassen und ab und an ein wenig Zeit einplanen, wo der Rechner wenig zu tun hat.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich bin wirklich der Typ der unbedingt Gentoo haben wollte. Das hat mich irgendwie magisch angezogen.

Zu Ubuntu:

Ich glaub die Website gefällt mir noch weniger als die von Slakware. Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb". Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet.

Das Gentoo Logo glänzt daneben wie sonstwas. Ne also ich glaub Ubuntu ist nichts für mich.

Und vonwegen Performance. Ich hab jetzt echt schon sehr oft gelesen, das es kaum was bringen soll die Sachen alle zu kompilieren. Aber ich hör ja nicht auf die Anderen, daher könnt ich Gentoo ja nochmal ne Chance geben. Obwohl ihr mich dadurch auch aus diesem Forum nicht loswerden würdet, also überlegst euch gut wozu ihr mir ratet.

Im grundegenommen hab ich ja sowieso schon lange vor mir meine eigene Distribution zu basteln. Aber da fehlt mir dann leider ein passendes Packagemanagementtool und daher sollte ich lieber zu Gentoo gehen. Das ist ja schon ähnlich einer eigenen Distribution, nur eben noch ein wenig leichter, da man ja schon sonen schönen Snapshot bekommt.

----------

## Mindphaser

Na jetzt prügelt mal nicht so auf den armen Kerl hier ein ^^

Dennoch, Linuxstrolch: Les dir die Dokumentation mal genau durch, vor allem das mit den USE flags. Du MUSST natürlich keine Setzen, aber gerade dieses Feature macht Gentoo zu dem was es ist: Ein Linux, welches ziemlich optimal auf dein System und auf deinen Bedürfnissen angepasst ist.

Als ich Gentoo installiert habe, war ich ein totaler n00b was Linux anging, aber mein Freund Google und die Gentoo Dokumentation und etwas selbst rumprobieren haben mir sehr gut geholfen. Zeit und Neugier sind auch nicht unwichtig, schaut man sich mal die .ebuld Dateien in ein Texteditor deiner Wahl an, versteht man auch schnell, WAS das setzen oder nicht-setzen einer USE flag bewirkt.

Umso mehr man versteht, destso mehr Spass macht ein die ganze Sache auch  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Shagrath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer mit Gentoo also glücklich werden will, sollte über die Arbeits- bzw. Schulzeit hinweg den Rechner laufen lassen und ab und an ein wenig Zeit einplanen, wo der Rechner wenig zu tun hat.

 

Hmm das wird dann aber ne teure Stromrechnung geben. Und da wird sich meine Erzeugerin beschweren.

Ich lass den Rechner sonst eigentlich immer über die Nacht laufen, aber das nervt mitlerweile auch schon ganz schön.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich glaub die Website gefällt mir noch weniger als die von Slakware. Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb". Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet.

 

du checkst es wirklich nicht hm?

es geht bei diesen sachen primär mal nicht ums aussehen bzw. ums design!

 *Quote:*   

> Und vonwegen Performance. Ich hab jetzt echt schon sehr oft gelesen, das es kaum was bringen soll die Sachen alle zu kompilieren.

 

jo stimmt.

 *Quote:*   

> Im grundegenommen hab ich ja sowieso schon lange vor mir meine eigene Distribution zu basteln. Aber da fehlt mir dann leider ein passendes Packagemanagementtool und daher sollte ich lieber zu Gentoo gehen.

 

ja, mach dir eine eigene...

kanns ja mal mit dem logo und dem design anfangen  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Mensch ich bin nun mal nen Typ der sehr viel Wert aufs Aussehen legt. Aber mal im ernst ne eigene Distri ist doch abgesehen von nem Paketmanager immer noch extrem viel schwieriger zu basteln als ne Gentoo installation, oder?

Ich mein wär schon toll ne eigene Distri. Dann würde ich die vielen Stunden sparen in denen ich in meinem Kopf die unterschiedlichen DIstributionen durchspiele.

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Also mir ist das eigentlich egal, wie lang das kompilieren dauert. Hauptsache das Programm funktioniert dann so wie ich will.   :Laughing: 

Ausserdem find ich es irgendwie cool zuzusehen wie sich das Programm kompiliert und meine USE bzw. CFLAGS benutzt. Ohne immer 

```

CFLAGS=... ./configure --enable-blabla 

```

eingeben zu müssen.

Die Sourcecodes sind ja auch schneller im Portage tree als die Binarys. (oder?)

Die Sourcen sind ja auch nicht gerade groß, (Achtung: Wortwiederholung  :Laughing: ) stellt euch mal vor ihr ladet euch ne Binary runter, die sind ja meistens größer und ist meistens sogar instabiler.   :Shocked: 

Zu der Performance: JA, ich sehe irgendwie einen deutlichen Unterschied, meine Programme laden sich schneller als früher auf meinem RH9.

Mein Fazit: Ich bin mit Portage zufrieden und mit dem kompilieren auch.

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## Lenz

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich bin wirklich der Typ der unbedingt Gentoo haben wollte. Das hat mich irgendwie magisch angezogen.

 

*Akte-X-Titelmusik-pfeif*

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb".

 

Jo, das gefällt mir auch nicht so; aber jedem das seine, dafür gibt's ja Distributionen.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet. Das Gentoo Logo glänzt daneben wie sonstwas. Ne also ich glaub Ubuntu ist nichts für mich.

 

Also ist Gentoo was für dich, weil das Logo glänzt? :rolleyes:

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Im grundegenommen hab ich ja sowieso schon lange vor mir meine eigene Distribution zu basteln.

 

ROFL

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Ich mein wär schon toll ne eigene Distri. Dann würde ich die vielen Stunden sparen in denen ich in meinem Kopf die unterschiedlichen DIstributionen durchspiele.

 

ha ha  :Smile: 

ich denke wirklich, dass yoper was für dich wäre

SCNR

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ja natürlich will ich Gentoo weil das Logo glänzt! Schließlich muss ich ja dann auch wenn ich ne Distri gefunden habe lange Zeit in dem dazugehörigen Forum rumhängen. Und da sollen die Wände nun mal nicht so karg sein, wenn ich da meine Jugend verbringe. Ich meine es gibt vielleicht auch noch ein oder zwei andere Gründe dafür, dass ich Gentoo will. Und zwar ist einer der, das ich keine andere Distri will!

Aber wenn ich mir dann meine eigene Distri baue helft ihr mir sicherlich wieder gerne!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Aber wenn ich mir dann meine eigene Distri baue helft ihr mir sicherlich wieder gerne!

 

mv * /dev/null

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Ich mein wär schon toll ne eigene Distri. Dann würde ich die vielen Stunden sparen in denen ich in meinem Kopf die unterschiedlichen DIstributionen durchspiele. 
> 
> ha ha 
> 
> ich denke wirklich, dass yoper was für dich wäre
> ...

 

Wieso was hat Yoper damit zu tun.

Yoper wirkt mir übrigens zu kommerziell so vom ersten Homepage Eindruck. Die sieht zwar ganz net aus, aber ne bessere Struktur könnte sie auch vertragen.

Aber von Yoper bin ich mit meinen Gedanke auch wieder weg. Da ist mir die Installation zu einfach, dann kann ich nicht mehr so angeben wie bei der Gentoo Installation. Und außerdem kann ich net rumerzählen ich hätt den Kernel selbst kompiliert.

----------

## Anarcho

Hehe,

also ich habe Gentoo auch nur wegen dem coolen Logo installiert. Was ist eigentlich kompilieren? Ich wäre auch schon längst wieder weg von gentoo weil das installieren immer so lange dauert. Aber dann könnte ich meinen Kumpels in der Uni nicht erzählen das ich gentoo benutze während die noch mit Suse abhängen...

Ne mal im ernst. Dich nervt es das das kompilieren so lange dauert, willst aber ne eigene distri machen? Möchtest dann noch gerne Yast2 benutzen, weil das so toll praktisch ist? 

Hallo???

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Meinst du du lädst dir nen Baukasten runter, so wie die tollen "Build-a-trojan-in-2-minutes" Softwaresysteme und im nu hast du alles?

Dann such dir doch bitte ne Distri die ein noch tolleres Logo als Gentoo hat! Bitte!

Gefällt dir das 4-farbige Fenster vielleicht???

Oder probier Yoper, die haben ein Y im Logo, das ist irgendwie mysteriös! Und die behaupten das schnellste Linux zu sein, damit kannst du dann auch prollen!

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Aber wenn ich mir dann meine eigene Distri baue helft ihr mir sicherlich wieder gerne! 
> 
> mv * /dev/null

 

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das jetzt verstehen muss. Find ich jetzt irgendwie gemein.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Das ist doch wieder so ein faker ......

kann das mal einer closen, so viel blödheit tut doch weh   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c07

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm naja mit dem emerge Befehl wird ja erstmal automatisch kompiliert, da kann ich ja nicht genau einstellen was ich haben will.

 

Richtig, aber zumindest ungefähr. Und dieses "ungefähr" ist wohl für die meisten hier der Grund, dass sie weder ein Linux von der Stange benutzen noch sich ihr System ganz selber basteln.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und ich würd dort bei der Installation auch lieber direkt den Kernel selber kompilieren.

 

Warum muss es ausgerechnet bei der Installation sein? Prinzipiell ist ein eigener Kernel doch fast überall möglich. Früher bei Redhat und SuSE hab ich auch schon meine eigenen Kernel gebaut, ohne dass das irgendwie ein Problem gewesen wär.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hehe,
> 
> also ich habe Gentoo auch nur wegen dem coolen Logo installiert. Was ist eigentlich kompilieren? Ich wäre auch schon längst wieder weg von gentoo weil das installieren immer so lange dauert. Aber dann könnte ich meinen Kumpels in der Uni nicht erzählen das ich gentoo benutze während die noch mit Suse abhängen...
> 
> Ne mal im ernst. Dich nervt es das das kompilieren so lange dauert, willst aber ne eigene distri machen? Möchtest dann noch gerne Yast2 benutzen, weil das so toll praktisch ist? 
> ...

 

Ne ich glaub mit Yoper kann ich net prahlen. Außerdem ist das Logo auch nicht perfekt.

Naja und im grundegenommen nervt mich das kompilieren ja auch gar nicht. Es nervt mich nur wenn da beim kompilieren so ganz schnelle Zeilen mit nem Warning vorbeihuschen die ich nicht verstehen kann. Ich hab dann immer das Gefühl dort sei was falsch gelaufen.

Aso und nun zum 4 Farben Symbol. Das gefällt mir schon son bissel, aber als ich es dann mal zufällig ausprobiert hab, hab ich schon nach 4 Jahren bemerkt das, das nichts für mich ist.Ist einfach zu langweilig. Schließlich benutzt das ja jeder. Und außerdem habe ich noch nie was von Spionage gehalten. Und der Begriff OpenSource hört sich auch irgendwie so besonders an. Den kann man dann erstmal allen Anderen erzählen und damit prahlen was das tolles ist.

----------

## Anarcho

Junge, 

du laberst aber auch nur Blech zusammen.

Kommst hier ins Gentoo-Forum, findest emerge blöd weil es zu lange dauert und forderst dann hilfe von uns falls du dir ne eigene Distribution basteln möchtest.

Dann findest du die Installation bei Yoper zu einfach, willst aber gerne Yast2 (!!!!!!!) draufhaben, weil dies so einfach ist.

Ständig widersprichst du dir und laberst müll und dann sollen wir dir helfen? Ich glaube kaum. 

Am besten du legst dir nen neuen Nick zu, denn zumindest ich kann deine Beiträge hier nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

----------

## Mindphaser

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich das jetzt verstehen muss. Find ich jetzt irgendwie gemein.

 

Ich weise dich FREUNDLICH darauf hin, das du dich hier lächerlich machst.

Das eine Linux ist dir zu einfach, Gentoo willst du umbedingt haben weil das Logo so schön ist, aber das kompilieren stört dich weil es so lange dauert, aber andererseits träumst du davon, dir eine eigende Distribution zu basteln...

Ich glaube, du bist son Typ, der sich besser Autos als Hobby zulegen sollte.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Mensch habt ihr denn keinen Humor.

Und übrigens YaST will ich ja gar nicht haben. Das war nur sone flüchtige Idee, das es doch funktionieren sollte. Das war mehr sone Frage aus Interesse am verstehen, nicht weil ich es unbedingt haben will.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Zu Ubuntu:
> 
> Ich glaub die Website gefällt mir noch weniger als die von Slakware. Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb". Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet.
> 
> Das Gentoo Logo glänzt daneben wie sonstwas. Ne also ich glaub Ubuntu ist nichts für mich.
> ...

 

Oh ja, ich sehe schon die Führungskräfte von Morgen vor meinem geistigen Auge. Alle sitzen Sie an einem Tisch und diskutieren darüber welche Distribution denn nun für den Linuxumstieg eingesetzt werden soll. Niemand kann sich entscheiden, also ruft man den Experten.

Da kommt Linuxstrolch auf den Plan! Nächtelang hat er sich mit allen Distributionen auseinander gesetzt. Hat jede einzelne installiert, ausprobiert und analysiert.

Sein Ergebnis: Gentoo!!!

Warum???

Die haben so ein tolles Logo.... Muhahaha *ROTFL*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Obwohl ihr mich dadurch auch aus diesem Forum nicht loswerden würdet, also überlegst euch gut wozu ihr mir ratet.

 

Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich, dass wir dir bei Problemen mit einer anderen Distribution helfen werden oder? Tststs....

 *Quote:*   

> Im grundegenommen hab ich ja sowieso schon lange vor mir meine eigene Distribution zu basteln.

 

Ach so einer bist du.... Eigentlich würde ich ja schon gern aber eben...

Fang halt mal an! Bisher hast du in diesem Forum nur gezeigt, dass du wunderbar das gesülze anderer wiedergeben kannst, jedoch weder eine eigene Meinung hast noch weisst du genau was du eigentlich willst. So kommst du nie auf einen grünen Zweig...

 *Quote:*   

> Aber da fehlt mir dann leider ein passendes Packagemanagementtool und daher sollte ich lieber zu Gentoo gehen. Das ist ja schon ähnlich einer eigenen Distribution, nur eben noch ein wenig 
> 
> leichter, da man ja schon sonen schönen Snapshot bekommt.

 

Nimm doch einfach den "Redhat Package Manager" der wäre für dich viel besser geeigent. Einfach zu bedienen, alles im Binären Format vorhanden und die meisten downloadbaren Pakete im Netzt sind primär einmal im RPM Format. Da musst du nicht ewig lang warten, bis jemand sich die Mühe macht, das in Portage einzubinden!

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

Warum fängst du nicht einfach mal damit an?

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, du bist son Typ, der sich besser Autos als Hobby zulegen sollte.

 

Da haste in gewisser Weise recht. Aber auch da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden was ich von einem Opel halten soll. Und für nen Porsche hab ich einfach zu wenig Kohle. Wahrscheinlich werd ich nen Audi A6 nehmen.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Zu Ubuntu:
> 
> Ich glaub die Website gefällt mir noch weniger als die von Slakware. Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb". Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet.
> 
> Das Gentoo Logo glänzt daneben wie sonstwas. Ne also ich glaub Ubuntu ist nichts für mich.
> ...

 

Der Junge hat Humor! Das gefällt mir.

----------

## Anarcho

Hol dir lieber das Jamba Monatsabo und bleib uns erspart. 

Jemand der sich Linux zum angeben draufmacht können wir hier im Forum nicht gebrauchen und ich würde gerne mal sehen was deine kumpels dazusagen würden, wenn du gerade mal wieder mit "eigenem Kernel kompiliert" angibst und sie wüssten welchen Humbug du hier im Forum verzapfst.

Und schon wieder hast du dir widersprochen:

Im Titel schreibst du das dich das lange kompilieren stört,

gerade schreibst du das es dich nicht stört.

Du wechselst deine Meinung einfach jedesmal wenn sie unbequem wird und meinst damit hätte sich das und wir ignorieren einfach mal den rest davor.

Aber so geht das eben nicht. Manchmal muss man eben mal die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und zu dem Mist den man verzapft auch stehen und mal zugeben das du in wirklichkeit keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest. Denn genau das kann man aus deinen Beiträgen erkennen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallooooo

wie sagt deever immer: "den troll bitte nicht füttern"

ich denke, das kann man auch hier sagen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

>  *Mindphaser wrote:*   Ich glaube, du bist son Typ, der sich besser Autos als Hobby zulegen sollte. 
> 
> Da haste in gewisser Weise recht. Aber auch da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden was ich von einem Opel halten soll. Und für nen Porsche hab ich einfach zu wenig Kohle. Wahrscheinlich werd ich nen Audi A6 nehmen.

 

Nimm einfach die Automarke mit dem schöneren Logo. So einfach ist die Welt.

----------

## Anarcho

Oh nein, 

er braucht doch die Marke mit der man am besten angeben kann.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm kommt Leute für so dumm haltet ihr mich auch nicht, oder?

Ich will einfach nur mal nen bischen Spass haben. Und den kriegt man mit euch ganz gut, da ihr jeden Satz extrem ernst nehmt. Ich hoffe mal ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das ich Gentoo haben will um vor Kollegen anzugeben, aber den Anschein hab ich schon?

Ist ja auch egal. Da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, dass ihr nicht immer alles o ernst nehmen müsst was ich hier verzapfe!

----------

## Anarcho

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallooooo
> 
> wie sagt deever immer: "den troll bitte nicht füttern"
> 
> ich denke, das kann man auch hier sagen.

 

Ach, deever sagt sooo viel und seit wann hören wir denn auf den??

Und nu lass uns weiter spass haben!!

----------

## mkr

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Zu Ubuntu:
> 
> Ich glaub die Website gefällt mir noch weniger als die von Slakware. Find aber auch furchtbar dieses Motto "Wir ham uns alle lieb". Und dann schon das Logo von Ubuntu, Das find ich zu langweilig gestaltet.
> 
> Das Gentoo Logo glänzt daneben wie sonstwas. Ne also ich glaub Ubuntu ist nichts für mich.

 

Aber doch hoffentlich nicht nur wegen der Website und dem Logo, oder?

Mir gefällt Ubuntu. Es lässt sich sehr schnell und leicht installieren, aber trotzdem hat man danach ein Debian-like System mit der ganzen Power von apt-get.  :Wink:  Ich habe es letzte Woche mal testweise installiert um zu sehen, ob ich es Linux-Neulingen empfehlen kann. Gentoo will ich denen nicht empfehlen, da die meisten "einfach nur arbeiten und surfen" und keine USE-Flags anpassen wollen. Ich selbst setze auf den Clients Gentoo ein und auf den Servern Debian.

 *Quote:*   

> Und vonwegen Performance. Ich hab jetzt echt schon sehr oft gelesen, das es kaum was bringen soll die Sachen alle zu kompilieren.

 

Kommt auf die Anwendung an. Bei rechenintensiven Sachen wie Video-Encoding bringt es schon was, bei Standardanwendungen eher weniger. Man kompiliert auch nicht nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit selbst, sondern weil man die Features seiner Software besser kontrollieren kann (Stichwort "USE-Flags").

 *Quote:*   

> Im grundegenommen hab ich ja sowieso schon lange vor mir meine eigene Distribution zu basteln. Aber da fehlt mir dann leider ein passendes Packagemanagementtool und daher sollte ich lieber zu Gentoo gehen.

 

Ein Linux from Scratch zu bauen ist eine spannende, aber sehr zeitaufwändige Arbeit. Ich wollte es mal versuchen, und auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung bin ich auf Gentoo gestossen.  :Wink:  Dann habe ich es sein lassen und eine Stage 1 Install von Gentoo durchgeführt.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nu lass uns weiter spass haben!!

 

Das will ich aber auch meinen!

----------

## Anarcho

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm kommt Leute für so dumm haltet ihr mich auch nicht, oder?
> 
> Ich will einfach nur mal nen bischen Spass haben. Und den kriegt man mit euch ganz gut, da ihr jeden Satz extrem ernst nehmt. Ich hoffe mal ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das ich Gentoo haben will um vor Kollegen anzugeben, aber den Anschein hab ich schon?
> 
> Ist ja auch egal. Da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, dass ihr nicht immer alles o ernst nehmen müsst was ich hier verzapfe!

 

Naja,

dir ist wohl doch eher alles zuzutrauen. Wenn du morgen von jemanden mit nachdruck hören würdest, das Daihatsu bessere Motoren baut als Mercedes, würdest du das auch erstmal stolz allen erzählen.

Aber hier im Forum hast du es dir mittlerweile echt schwer gemacht. Ich habe jedenfalls keine grosse lust dir bei wirklichen Problemen zu helfen.

Also nur mal so nen Tipp am Rande: Wenn du von jemandem Hilfe erwartest solltest du nicht vorher versuchen ihn zu verarschen und zu verärgern.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *mkr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Linux from Scratch zu bauen ist eine spannende, aber sehr zeitaufwändige Arbeit. Ich wollte es mal versuchen, und auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung bin ich auf Gentoo gestossen.  Dann habe ich es sein lassen und eine Stage 1 Install von Gentoo durchgeführt.

 

Linuxfromthescratch.org oder so ähnlich hab ich mir heute mal angeschaut. Aber so richtig ernst meine ich das auch nicht. Ich bin mir im klaren das das eher eine Träumerei von mir ist.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja,
> 
> dir ist wohl doch eher alles zuzutrauen. Wenn du morgen von jemanden mit nachdruck hören würdest, das Daihatsu bessere Motoren baut als Mercedes, würdest du das auch erstmal stolz allen erzählen.
> ...

 

Ich will hier doch gar keinen verärgern. Nur manchmal seit ihr einfach so zynisch zu mir, da passt sone Verarsche dann einfach mal ganz gut  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

So, jetzt beruhigt euch alle mal wieder ein bisschen.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *amne wrote:*   

> So, jetzt beruhigt euch alle mal wieder ein bisschen. 

 

Ich glaube du kannst hier dicht machen...

----------

## Sonic Lux

1. [OT] 

2. nochmal: Troll bitte nicht füttern

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Wie gut das keiner weiß das ich Rumpelstilzchen heiß.

Aber ich glaube ihr habt mich von Gentoo echt überzeugt. Allein schon das Charmante Forum hier. Toll!

Ich werd dann zwar wieder ne Stage1 Installation machen, aber ich denke das kann man hinterher noch alles anpassen, oder?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 1. [OT] 
> 
> 2. nochmal: Troll bitte nicht füttern
> 
> 

 

Zu 1. geb ich dir recht.

Zu 2.;

Sorry, das verstehen einge nicht, weil zuviel Text! Da braucht es Bilder!   :Razz: 

Darum...

```

         +-------------------+             .:\:\:/:/:.

         |   PLEASE DO NOT   |            :.:\:\:/:/:.:

         |  FEED THE TROLLS  |           :=.' -   - '.=:

         |                   |           '=(\ 9   9 /)='

         |   Thank you,      |              (  (_)  )

         |       Management  |              /-vvv-'\

         +-------------------+             /         \

                 |  |        @@@          / /|,,,,,|\ \

                 |  |        @@@         /_//  /^\  \\_\

   @x@@x@        |  |         |/         WW(  (   )  )WW

   \||||/        |  |        \|           __\,,\ /,,/__

    \||/         |  |         |      jgs (______Y______)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

==================================================================

```

----------

## Lenz

Ach, gerade wenn's lustig wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm kommt Leute für so dumm haltet ihr mich auch nicht, oder?

 

Doch. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du bist dumm oder ein Arsch. Es vereinfacht das Zusammenleben, zunächst immer von Ersterem auszugehn.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Jep. Die Leute hier gönnen einem Aber auch nie nen bischen Spass am Abend. Ich muss mein Wochenende doch mit Spass ausklingen lassen können.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   Hmm kommt Leute für so dumm haltet ihr mich auch nicht, oder? 
> 
> Doch. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder du bist dumm oder ein Arsch. Es vereinfacht das Zusammenleben, zunächst immer von Ersterem auszugehn.

 

Wieso sollte ich ein Arsch sein, denn dumm bin ich schon mal nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Ich mach doch hier Niemanden fertig und wie gesagt man muss ja nicht antworten.

Übrigens:

Der erste Post von mir war ernst gemeint. Also die Frage zum emergen. Aber dann könnt ihr es immer nicht lassen mich son bischen für dumm zu verkaufen, daher gebe ich mich dann auch dafür aus. Aber warum ich deswegen gleich ein Arsch sein soll, keine Ahnung. Und Arsch sollte man im übrigen in sonem Forum auch nicht schreiben.

----------

## Deever

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> mv * /dev/null

 Das funktionier zwar nicht, aber für alle, die sich ihr /dev/null mit einer gewöhnlichen Datei überschrieben haben, hilft

```
$ mknod /dev/null 1 3
```

  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Earthwings

 *Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forenregeln- [2004-10-04] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, in letzter Zeit aber verhäuft vorkommt: Jegliche persönlichen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind zu unterlassen.

 

Geschlossen.

----------

